# Sistema de televisión de pago para hotel



## AlbertoJaen (Ago 16, 2007)

Buenos dias, estoy interesado en los sistemas de television de pago para instalacion en hoteles de Malaga, he visto algunos pero el precio de la instalacion necesaria en cada habitacion es demasiado alto cuando se trata de hoteles de 200 habitaciones. Incluso habia pensado en la fabricacion de un sistema propio con algun tipo de encoder en el amplificador de cabecera.


Espero vuestras sugerencias, Gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 16, 2007)

Soluciones ... segun tu caso.

Puedes utilizar tarjetas chip, sobre todo si ya las utilizas para las puertas.
Puedes transmitir una señal via cable de antena y controlarla
Puedes comprar unos monederos mecanicos y hacerte tu la caja 

Debes indicanos tus conocimientos
El material que dispones, tester, soldador...
Tienes conocimietos de micros


----------



## AlbertoJaen (Ago 16, 2007)

Buenos dias de nuevo, y perdonarme por la falta de detalle en mi anterior post, sobre todo busco un sistema muy economico en cuanto a instalaciones en cada una de los televisores. Tarjeta chip descartado, pues que los hoteles no utilizan ese sistema, monedero sale bastante caro por cada unidad, .... Hemos visto que alguna empresa utiliza filtros de frecuencia situados en cada una de las habitaciones, y la señal de pago enviarla por frecuencias dentro del filtro, cuando el cliente paga en recepcion se desactiva mediante una señal enviada por el mismo cable coaxial al filtro de frecuencias. Quisiera saber algo mas sobre como montar ese mismo sistema, ya que no sabemos como identificar cada habitacion ni que circuitos tengo que usar para hacer esas funciones.

Gracias de nuevo. Un saludo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 16, 2007)

Sigues sin indicarnos lo mas importante para podernos adaptar a ti

Debes indicanos tus conocimientos
El material que dispones, tester, soldador...
Tienes conocimietos de micros


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2007)

Permitanme agregar al comentario de "tiopepe123": que tan habilidoso eres mecanicamente hablando ??
Yo conozco un sistema con relativamente poca electronica, pero abundante trabajo mecanico.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 16, 2007)

monerero mecanico

http://arcadeathome.blogspot.com/2005/09/instalando-un-monedero-mecnico.html


----------



## AlbertoJaen (Ago 17, 2007)

Disponemos de todo el material electronico necesario (tester, soldador etc...), y sino fuera asi, se compra, ese no es el problema. No tengo conocimientos sobre micros. 

Mi idea es poder adaptar un filtro de frecuencias a cada televisor del hotel, este filtro recibiria una señal por el mismo cable coaxial de antena, para permitir o filtrar las frecuencias donde se encuentran los canales de pago.

Alguna idea de como hacerlo? Alguien conoce el sistema en concreto? Es posible conseguir esquemas electronicos de esos filtros?

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2007)

Las frecuencias de los canales de cable estan mezcladas con las frecuencias de los canales abiertos, filtrarlas me parece poco posible.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 18, 2007)

la forma "mas sencilla" es utilizando señales de audio y un detector de tono tipo ne567

basicamente se trata de enviar una señal de audio y detectarla.

Seria algo como esto (ojo no es esto ni mucho menos)

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ir1ch/index.htm

Si substituyes el led de infrarojos por un led verde y lo conectas en paralelo a la toma TV
a trabes de un condensador de 100nF podrias probarlo.

Necesitarías tantos 567 como habitaciones.

Puede que alguna simple adaptacion en el circuito de antena, como pueden ser bobinas o algo similar, depende del tipo de derivadores utilizados.

El mayor problema es lograr que no se interfieran las señales, para ello es necesario enviarlas en tiempos impares y cortas rafagas, por ejemplo un pulso de un segundo cada minuto y algunos segundos. esto lo hacemos con un 4060 y algunos diodos.


Tambien se puede modular el tono con otro de mayor frecuencia (100khz) y en el circuito receptor filtrarlo y asi obtener 2bits, tono alto y bajo y ahorrar 567.


Haz una sencilla prueba, coge una radio a pilas y saca audio del auricular y lo aplicas directamente a la toma de antena y en otra toma prueba si llega algo con un auricular.


Tambien se podria utilizar DTMF igualito a los telefonos

http://www.free-electronic-circuits.com/circuits/radio-remote-control-using-dtmf.html

Aunque creo que es mas complicado.





Parece que hemos vuelto a los años 80's
Evidentemente el metodo mas barato y eficiente es utilizar micros, pero eso requiere aprender un poco de programacion.
No te cierres en banda con el tema de los micros, te recomendaria que lo valoraras, sobretodo el tema de los pics.
Piensa que o pierdes el tiempo en el diseño analogico y PCB o lo pierdes en el sortware, pero   hay trabajo para implementar un buen sistema.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 18, 2007)

Filtros? 
No te creas que sale tan bararo: Modulas y luego demodulas en cada habitación más el control de pago. 
Aunque parezca mentira, lo más económico lo resuelve tiopepe123. (que bajo caigo)


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 18, 2007)

Eso eso volvemos a los mozos años 80's cuando la musica era bailona y pirateabamos con cintas de casette.


Quando el ne567 ero un integrado "especial made in philips" y los operacionales eran esos bichos negros tan caros y siempre nos preguntavamos porque utilizar un operacional si se puede utilizar una etapa amplificadora a base de transistores... je jej je


Por cierto yo ya pirateba software, con dos cassetes y un lm311


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2007)

"tiopepe123" me averguenzas, para redimirte tendrias que mandar un Jamon al emisferio Sur, obiamente un Jabugo, luego te paso mi direccion.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 18, 2007)

otra vez trapicheando con los jamones....ya me lo decia el profe que acabaría asi


----------

